# groovy-eine datei von unten jede zeile durch gehen



## tanzverfuehrung (30. Jul 2012)

Ich will mit groovy eine Datei ab einen bestimmten Punkt durch suchen...am besten Rueckwaerts...also von unten nach oben.

Geht das irgendwie???

Ich weiss das ich so, jede einzelne Zeile durch gehen kann.


```
def classFile = new File(filePath)
         classFile.eachLine{...}
```

Ich bräuchte jetzt eine Methode die von unten nach oben sich die Zeilen anguckt, von einem bestimmten Punkt.



Das Ding ist,dass ich Testmethoden die fehlschlagen löschen soll.(Java Code)
Das Problem ist jetzt halt nur, dass ja über der Methode noch ein Kommentar stehen kann und man weiß nie wie viele Zeilen das Kommentar hat bzw. ob es überhaupt ein Kommentar gibt.

Kann mir eventuell jemand helfen oder einen Tipp geben, wie ich das Problem angehen kann?:rtfm:???:L:bahnhof:


----------



## bygones (30. Jul 2012)

du kannst mit dem File objekt in groovy von einer bestimmten zeile lesen File (Groovy JDK)) oder ueber readLines alle in eine Liste lesen und dann die Liste rueckwaerts laufen.

Zu deinem Problem:
Das klingt mal sehr merkwuerdig. Testmethoden loeschen die fehlschlagen ?

Wenn Testmethoden fehlschlagen gehoert der Code berichtigt, nicht die Testmethoden geloescht....


----------



## tanzverfuehrung (31. Jul 2012)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> ueber readLines alle in eine Liste lesen und dann die Liste rueckwaerts laufen.



danke für den super Tipp.:applaus::toll:



bygones hat gesagt.:


> Zu deinem Problem:
> Das klingt mal sehr merkwürdig. Testmethoden löschen die fehlschlagen ?
> 
> Wenn Testmethoden fehlschlagen gehört der Code berichtigt, nicht die Testmethoden gelöscht....



und ja ich finde das auch sehr merkwürdig. Tests sind ja da um zu testen, also können sie auch fehlschlagen, dann ist der Code halt falsch und man muss ihn berichtigen. Aber bin grad in einem anderen Land und die wollen das hier so... Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann weil wenn der Test über ein halbes Jahr fehlschlägt und nicht verbessert wurde, soll er gelöscht werden und ein neuer geschrieben werden. Den Sinn verstehe ich zwar trotzdem nicht, weil das ja dann doppelte Arbeit ist aber ich mache es jetzt so!


----------



## bygones (31. Jul 2012)

tanzverfuehrung hat gesagt.:


> und ja ich finde das auch sehr merkwürdig. Tests sind ja da um zu testen, also können sie auch fehlschlagen, dann ist der Code halt falsch und man muss ihn berichtigen. Aber bin grad in einem anderen Land und die wollen das hier so... Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann weil wenn der Test über ein halbes Jahr fehlschlägt und nicht verbessert wurde, soll er gelöscht werden und ein neuer geschrieben werden. Den Sinn verstehe ich zwar trotzdem nicht, weil das ja dann doppelte Arbeit ist aber ich mache es jetzt so!


ich lasse auch nicht das andere Land gelten... wenn dir etwas komisch vorkommt dann sag dass es schwachsinn ist - es wird 100% kein neuer Test geschrieben wenn man die kaputten per code loeschen will... naja.

Wie auch immer die Handhabe nun ist, was ist der sinn einen Test per code zu loeschen ? einfach die Methoden in der IDE loeschen.... dafuer nun was "automatisches" zu bauen ist mehr als besch***


----------



## tanzverfuehrung (31. Jul 2012)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> ich lasse auch nicht das andere Land gelten... wenn dir etwas komisch vorkommt dann sag dass es schwachsinn ist - es wird 100% kein neuer Test geschrieben wenn man die kaputten per code loeschen will... naja.
> 
> Wie auch immer die Handhabe nun ist, was ist der sinn einen Test per code zu loeschen ? einfach die Methoden in der IDE loeschen.... dafuer nun was "automatisches" zu bauen ist mehr als besch***



also da kann ich nun wirklich nur zu sagen, das ich keinen erfahrenen Entwickler wieder spreche. Ich programmiere erst seid zwei Jahren und habe noch nicht viel Ahnung:noe:
Und deswegen nehme ich meine Aufgaben auch so hin. Ich bin nur Praktikant grad hier im Ausland und eventuell wird das ja gar nicht benutzt, sondern er wollte uns nur eine Aufgabe geben. Ich weiß es nicht genau....:bahnhof:


----------

